# Name change on partner visa



## Jdlauver13 (May 17, 2016)

My partner and I are looking to go into a partner visa after we get married. If I change my name when I marry him will I have to have my passport name changed as well? If I have to keep my maiden name in order to keep my passport how do I go about changing my name later. We won't have time to wait for passport name changes and all other documents are in my maiden name. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jdlauver13 said:


> My partner and I are looking to go into a partner visa after we get married. If I change my name when I marry him will I have to have my passport name changed as well? If I have to keep my maiden name in order to keep my passport how do I go about changing my name later. We won't have time to wait for passport name changes and all other documents are in my maiden name.
> Thanks in advance


We are married now, in between the PMV and 820 visas, and all the visa forms ask for the application in the same name as the passport.

So we are sticking with maiden name until much later.

We will use the married name for some things, but maiden name for Visa etc., until we have plenty of time to consider changing the passport.


----------



## Jdlauver13 (May 17, 2016)

JandE said:


> We are married now, in between the PMV and 820 visas, and all the visa forms ask for the application in the same name as the passport.
> 
> So we are sticking with maiden name until much later.
> 
> We will use the married name for some things, but maiden name for Visa etc., until we have plenty of time to consider changing the passport.


So on your marriage certificate did you take his name or just keep your own?


----------



## misspharmacist (Nov 21, 2014)

On your marriage certificate, it has your maiden name. 
In Australia, you then take your marriage certificate, with a change of name form and other ID to Birth Deaths and Marriages in your state to apply for a name change. 
You will then get another certificate announcing your name change. 

However, because you are not Australian, I think the process is different. You would need to apply for the name change in America, which would mean getting your passport changed, which sounds like a very messy process.
From hours of reading on this forum, a lot of people don't change their names well until they have a permenant visa or Australian Citizenship, because then it is less mucking around with passports and getting visas moved to new passports. 

Can anyone add to this?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

misspharmacist said:


> On your marriage certificate, it has your maiden name.
> In Australia, you then take your marriage certificate, with a change of name form and other ID to Birth Deaths and Marriages in your state to apply for a name change.
> You will then get another certificate announcing your name change.
> 
> ...


That sums it up quite nicely with just one point to emphasise on

*Changing your name after marriage*

If you were married in Australia *a formal Change of Name is not required* if you wish to take your spouse's name. 
Usually personal documentation, such as your driver's licence and passport, can be changed to your married surname when you provide a Standard Marriage Certificate.

If you were married overseas and want to use your spouse's name, you may need to register a change of name because some organisations do not accept your non-Australian marriage certificate as evidence of your right to assume your spouse's surname.

A formal name change can be done, if wanted, but at a cost and with some restrictions:
eg:

NSW
You are eligible to have your name changed in NSW if you were born overseas and have been resident in NSW for three consecutive years immediately prior to your application
Cost $179


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can simply assume your husband's name after marriage without any need to legally change it. Whether you change your documents is up to you. But your visa must match the name in your passport so if you get a new passport, you need to notify DIBP to change your visa details.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

We married in Feb 2014 in the UK and two weeks later I went back to Australia with him. I set everything up in Australia using my married name, you'll need a copy of your marriage certificate and your passport but I've had no issues with anything. 

I applied for a new passport in my married name once my temp visa had been granted, then when they returned to me just sent a certified copy and a form to Immigration to get my visa changed over to my married name. 

Your visa application HAS to match your passport, mine was in my maiden name first until I changed it over at a later date.


----------

